# Modern Arnis Seminar



## Mao (Sep 30, 2001)

Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a Modern Arnis seminar on 11-10-01 at the Hilliard Budo Center 3840 Lacon rd. unit 4, Hilliard, Ohio 43026.  This is a suburb of Columbus.  The time will be from 12-4p.m..  The cost is $50. in advance and $60. at the door. Topics to be covered include single stick, knife, tapi-tapi, disarms and takedowns/groundwork.  The seminar will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell.  Dan has nearly 30 years of martial arts experience and a thorough knowledge of modern arnis as it was taught to him by the late Grandmaster Remy Presas.  His relaxed teaching style will make for a fun and interesting experience.  Take advantage of this opportunity.  For a flyer e-mail mccfamily@plexis.net


----------



## Icepick (Oct 22, 2001)

I'd like to add my heartfelt endorsement for MOO's seminar.  He is a great guy (with a funny screenname), with experience in Bando and Golf..er...um.. Aikido, as well as Modern Arnis.  GO!  He'll help sharpen your skills.

TTT for MOO!


----------



## Mao (Oct 22, 2001)

MAO thanks Icecube for his endorsement. The kind words are mutual. :asian:


----------



## Mao (Nov 1, 2001)

Just a reminder about the above seminar. It is in only 9 days. It'll be fun.


----------

